# Kai Havertz



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)

Nome: Kai Havertz 
Data di nascita: 11/06/1999 
Luogo di nascita: Aquisgrana 
Altezza: 188 cm 
Nazionalità: Germania 
Posizione: trequartista 
Piede: sinistro
Squadra attuale: Bayer Leverkusen 
Scadenza: 30.06.2022

Havertz ha soltanto diciotto anni, ma gioca in pianta stabile nell'11 titolare del Leverkusen già da due anni.
Havertz è un regista offensivo, in possesso di una tecnica eccellente, di un ottimo primo controllo e di spiccate doti da passatore; non a caso, l'assist è la giocata che in questi primi anni gli riesce meglio, avendone già collezionati 6 in 24 gare dello scorso campionato tedesco e altri 7 in 25 gare dell'attuale Bundesliga.

Havertz è stato impegnato principalmente come trequartista e talvolta come esterno destro, in modo da potersi accentrare sul sinistro e creare gioco sulla trequarti, ma una sua naturale evoluzione potrebbe essere quella di mezzala creativa, capace di dettare i tempi in mezzo al campo e di offrire fluidità alla manovra della propria squadra, a differenza della trequarti dove potrebbe essere marcato con più semplicità; infatti, pur possedendo discrete doti di inserimento, Havertz non è un giocatore che ama aggredire gli spazi e preferisce creare gioco grazie alla sua visione, piuttosto che andare in verticale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)




----------



## Lineker10 (12 Aprile 2018)

E' il più grande talento del calcio tedesco. Qualità fuori dal comune.

Sarebbe strano se il Bayern se o lasciasse sfuggire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' il più grande talento del calcio tedesco. Qualità fuori dal comune.
> 
> Sarebbe strano se il Bayern se o lasciasse sfuggire.


Sì, probabilmente finirà lì, come Goretzka. Purtroppo tutto il meglio del settore giovanile tedesco finisce necessariamente in Bavaria.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Aprile 2018)

Talento pazzesco!

Vogliamo trovare i nuovi Milinkovic-Savic?

Ecco Kai!


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, probabilmente finirà lì, come Goretzka. Purtroppo tutto il meglio del settore giovanile tedesco finisce necessariamente in Bavaria.



Già, non si scappa.

Anche se per Havertz azzarderei anche un'asta internazionale vicina alle 6 cifre tra non molto...


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Aprile 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Talento pazzesco!
> 
> Vogliamo trovare i nuovi Milinkovic-Savic?
> 
> Ecco Kai!



Bravo, infatti, questi sarebbero i giocatori su cui puntare. Il problema è che su di lui ci sono già le mani dei top club e costerebbe comunque tanto.

Milinkovic Savic giocava in Belgio e era molto meno quotato (applausi a Tare, anche se il modo in cui lo soffiarono alla Fiorentina non fu proprio elegante).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già, non si scappa.
> 
> Anche se per Havertz azzarderei anche un'asta internazionale vicina alle 6 cifre tra non molto...


Secondo me, se si arriva entro l'estate, si potrebbe portare via anche soltanto con 40/50 milioni di euro; già tra due anni, invece, si potrebbe arrivare alle sei cifre.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se si arriva entro l'estate, si potrebbe portare via anche soltanto con 40/50 milioni di euro; già tra due anni, invece, si potrebbe arrivare alle sei cifre.



E tu lo faresti per 40 milioni? Io sinceramente sarei molto tentato, anche se si tratta di un grosso azzardo vista l'età.

Tra due anni son d'accordo con te, sarà fuori mercato, anche perchè dopo i Mondiali entrerà in pianta stabile in Nazionale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E tu lo faresti per 40 milioni? Io sinceramente sarei molto tentato, anche se si tratta di un grosso azzardo vista l'età.
> 
> Tra due anni son d'accordo con te, sarà fuori mercato, anche perchè dopo i Mondiali entrerà in pianta stabile in Nazionale.


Io lo farei, un po' perché, secondo me, si tratta di un giocatore dal sicuro avvenire, un po' perché, mal che vada, ne ammortizzeresti il costo e lo rivenderesti facilmente; tuttavia, temo che il Bayern non te lo farebbe prendere manco a 50 milioni di euro.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io lo farei, un po' perché, secondo me, si tratta di un giocatore dal sicuro avvenire, un po' perché, mal che vada, ne ammortizzeresti il costo e lo rivenderesti facilmente; tuttavia, temo che il Bayern non te lo farebbe prendere manco a 50 milioni di euro.



Il vero dubbio è la dimensione tattica perchè ancora non ha trovato il cerchio che quadra. E' un giocatore ancora in evoluzione come scrivi anche tu nel primo post.

Saltando da noi e nel calcio italiano avrebbe molte difficoltà all'inizio, ci sarebbe da combattere una battaglia che quella di Silva è una passeggiata a confronto.

Certo che con la pazienza e il lavoro giusto i 40 milioni sarebbero spiccioli rispetto alla cifra a cui lo rivenderesti tra 5 anni, se solo completa e massimizza il potenziale.

Sui 40 milioni non saprei, se ci presentassimo con un'offerta vera del genere sarei curioso di vedere la reazione dei grandi club come il Bayern, anche alla luce delle voci sulle regole sui prestiti che si leggono in questi giorni... il giocatore avendo di fronte un'offerta nostra che lo ponga al centro di un progetto intero (perchè per esempio potremmo prenderlo per rimpiazzare Suso, come ipotesi) sicuramente non accetterebbe di andare al Bayern a svernare in panchina.


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, probabilmente finirà lì, come Goretzka. Purtroppo tutto il meglio del settore giovanile tedesco finisce necessariamente in Bavaria.



Non ne sarei così sicuro, Bayern e Bayer sono rivali storiche e Voeller è restio a vendere giocatori al Bayern, piuttosto li vende a meno all'estero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il vero dubbio è la dimensione tattica perchè ancora non ha trovato il cerchio che quadra. E' un giocatore ancora in evoluzione come scrivi anche tu nel primo post.
> 
> Saltando da noi e nel calcio italiano avrebbe molte difficoltà all'inizio, ci sarebbe da combattere una battaglia che quella di Silva è una passeggiata a confronto.
> 
> ...


Non ho idea di come sarebbe un salto nel campionato italiano - da mezzala tra l'altro, ruolo sul quale c'è ancora da lavorare -, ma 'sti giocatori già costano un occhio della testa e se non li prendi ora, quando li prendi più?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Preferirei prendere lui a Milinkovic Savic. Giocatore pazzesco.


----------



## Black (1 Febbraio 2019)

leggo che è del Bayer Leverkusen.... ovviamente da questo club noi siamo andati a prendere il giocatore più talentuoso. Un certo turco che dicono sia un cecchino da fuori area 

grande Mirabilia, vero esperto della Bundesliga. Strano che il Bayern Monaco non l'abbia ingaggiato come talent scout


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> leggo che è del Bayer Leverkusen.... ovviamente da questo club noi siamo andati a prendere il giocatore più talentuoso. Un certo turco che dicono sia un cecchino da fuori area
> 
> grande Mirabilia, vero esperto della Bundesliga. Strano che il Bayern Monaco non l'abbia ingaggiato come talent scout


Tra l'altro si vocifera che il Bayer abbia voluto vendere la turca proprio perché era sicura del valore di Havertz. Certo che con la turca ci hanno rifilato proprio una bella sòla


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> leggo che è del Bayer Leverkusen.... ovviamente da questo club noi siamo andati a prendere il giocatore più talentuoso. Un certo turco che dicono sia un cecchino da fuori area
> 
> grande Mirabilia, vero esperto della Bundesliga. Strano che il Bayern Monaco non l'abbia ingaggiato come talent scout



Tra havertz, Brandt e Bailey siamo andati a prendere quello che ci serviva meno.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Maggio 2019)

È arrivato a 15 gol in campionato, 18 totali. Che giocatore!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È arrivato a 15 gol in campionato, 18 totali. Che giocatore!


Fortissimo, secondo me subito dopo Joao Felix è il miglior under 20 in circolazione. Purtroppo ha una quotazione giá fuori dalla nostra portata, ma i cosiddetti top young costano.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Maggio 2019)

Andate al diavolo, pensavo fosse un threads de "l'album della gnocca"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fortissimo, secondo me subito dopo Joao Felix è il miglior under 20 in circolazione. Purtroppo ha una quotazione giá fuori dalla nostra portata, ma i cosiddetti top young costano.



Quando ha iniziato a mostrare le sue qualità aveva un costo molto più accessibile, è lì che bisogna arrivare. Come potrebbe essere per Everton ed è stato per Paquetà


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2019)

A noi toccheranno giovani più scarsi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Maggio 2019)

Questo è il classico giocatore che finisce al city o al PSG secondo me.


----------

